# Wye College Labs, Kent, July 17



## Conrad (Jul 10, 2017)

*History (courtesy of Wikipedia) 
*
Founded in 1447 by John Kempe, the Archbishop of York, as a college for the training of priests, in 1894, the school moved to new premises, and the South Eastern Agricultural College was established in the buildings with Alfred Daniel Hall as principal. In 1898, Wye became a School of Agriculture within the University of London. Until 2005, Wye College was a well-known study and research centre in the fields of rural business and management, biological sciences, and the environment and agriculture. The college was officially closed by its then owner, Imperial College London, in September 2009.

*Visit 
*
Visited with SlimJim and DickDerpin. Internally the place is bare but the interior is in good condition, any excuse to get out on a summers day. 

Shown below are only the Biology and Chemistry blocks as the site is spread over several satellite sites.


----------



## SlimJim (Jul 10, 2017)

I merely have this lone GoPro shot to contribute, but thoroughly enjoyed the splore. Bit of footage to add to my next mooch compilation too. Hats off to you for getting us in


----------



## mookster (Jul 10, 2017)

It's nice to see this place finally get some attention, it's in very good nick considering it closed eight years ago!


----------



## SlimJim (Jul 10, 2017)

mookster said:


> It's nice to see this place finally get some attention, it's in very good nick considering it closed eight years ago!



Close secca presence helps I suppose. The buildings down the road are f00ked!


----------



## Dick Derpin (Jul 10, 2017)

SlimJim said:


> Close secca presence helps I suppose. The buildings down the road are f00ked!



I agree on this ^
Also as Jim said, thanks to our scout/ninja/pointman for getting us two guntish gents in!

Some of what i managed to capture - 


https://flic.kr/p/WxDMk3 by Dick Derpin, on Flickr


Drink plenty by Dick Derpin, on Flickr


Chalk me up by Dick Derpin, on Flickr


Danger! by Dick Derpin, on Flickr


https://flic.kr/p/VjZzJw by Dick Derpin, on Flickr


----------



## smiler (Jul 10, 2017)

It looks well preserved, you bunch of idle lay- abouts could have cut the grass and tidied up the grounds a bit, Thanks


----------



## Brewtal (Jul 10, 2017)

Nice work lads! I was just talking about this place the other week with someone who used to work there, I thought it was long gone. Wouldn't mind a mooch round here. Great pics guys, cheers!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jul 10, 2017)

Hmmmm...i rather like this! Thanks guys some great shots you have all captured!


----------



## jsp77 (Jul 11, 2017)

Very nice Conrad, nice to see something a bit different. Looks very clean too.


----------



## Rubex (Jul 11, 2017)

Great stuff boys!


----------



## Potter (Jul 16, 2017)

Excellent, and the condition is amazing.


----------



## radiostar78 (Jul 18, 2017)

Really good condition and good photos


----------



## mockney reject (Jul 22, 2017)

that mill and lathe are wasted


----------

